# My results, I have no idea what they mean or say



## vegnomeat (Feb 15, 2018)

Hi,

If someone could take a look at my first ever results please.


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

Welcome to the board!

Are you currently taking any thyroid hormone replacement?

Your Thyroxine Free or FT-4 is hypo and should fall somewhere in this range within the range (( 17-19.5)) which is 1/2-3/4 of the range

Your Free T-3 is also hypo and should fall into this range within the range ((4.95-5.875))

TPO antibodies being present means it's autoimmune.

I Googled and this is probably the best explanation I have read about Reverse T3



> *Reverse T3* is a dysfunctional bodily response, designed to shut down the body under stress. It interferes with optimal thyroid function so the levels should be as low as possible.


----------



## vegnomeat (Feb 15, 2018)

Hi, I'm not taking any meds at all. My wife convinced me to get my bloods tested after our Daughter was diagnosed. (and my mother suffers too).

I also have all of the common symptoms of Hypothyroidism.

What would my next step be?

Regards


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

Did your doctor run these labs?

You would ask your doctor for a trial of levothyroxine , say 25mcg and retest in 6 weeks.

You could also try reducing your stress levels as your buildup of RT3 is impacting your thyroid hormone function.


----------



## jenny v (May 6, 2012)

Your reverse T3 is actually good, pretty ideal (the lower in the range the better and 11 is a good number). It means that the thyroid hormone is getting into your cells and not building up in your bloodstream. However, you don't have enough of that hormone for your cells to use. Your Free T3 and Free T4 are hypo, like Lovlkn mentioned, so I would definitely ask for a trial of Levo. Can you describe your symptoms?


----------



## vegnomeat (Feb 15, 2018)

I’ve been the fattest marathon runner I know. A career in the Army and also the RAF and always physically active, trained five times a week, eat sensibly but always overweight. No cakes, sweets, chocolates puddings etc. High fibre, plenty of vegetables etc. Suffered depression since I can remember, lack of energy at times. Constipated frequently. I don’t think I’ve ever been in a really good place, My Dr said the results were normal. I paid privately for the tests and results as my Dr wouldn’t do them.


----------



## jenny v (May 6, 2012)

Yep, those are hypo symptoms. I would push your doctor for a trial of Levo; you don't feel well, your bloodwork proves that, and a small trial would not hurt. If the doc says no, I would hunt for a new one that is open to helping you feel better.


----------

